# Bichir?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Let's see them! Post your Bichir (Polypterus) pic! 

the wild color came back a bit more, a green head lapradei  looks like an Allosaurus


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

I could sit here all day and post Bichirs.  I miss mine very much. But in memorium~


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

my little ornate when I first got it. <3 Actually from finatics!










A couple years later ^^


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow those things look like dinosaurs!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

And some of the Delhezi variety.


----------

